

One secret tip to increased productivity, tomorrow. - thevoid1900
https://medium.com/@mdpierce13/one-secret-tip-to-increased-productivity-tomorrow-f8a65432a1d8

======
ianamartin
So the key to getting things done is to go get things done?

That's deep, man. Epically deep.

~~~
thevoid1900
Haha pretty much. The goal is to not let tons of little things stack up that
will prevent you from truly focusing on what is important.

